# Technology



## Nytmair (Jan 27, 2004)

*Links gone *


----------



## cowbert098 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 28, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 29, 2004)

I think I'm killing the party theme, but this one fits with this category I think. ;-)
*Link gone *


----------



## thomash (Jan 29, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## jack (Feb 14, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3251


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 14, 2004)

> i have been considering, getting inside ....
> http://www.webaxs.net/~lynnash/crcmh/
> at some point before it is demolished.



i was reading the website, it sounds like a really cool place.. it just needs more photos!! hope you can get a couple of shots in of that place it sounds wicked place to visit.


----------



## jack (Feb 14, 2004)

hiya mark   

yea mate. maybe its too 'under development' already now.
i should have acted on the information sooner.
there's a fair bit of weirdness seem to happen while those guys
have visited. the area of the building i think they call the x-ray room 
sounds quite bizarre, with all the medical records scattered about etc.

whats it like near you mark with regard to old empty buildings ?
the lands so pricey here, a lot of the random weirdness is disappearing
as the land gets built over quickly nowadays.


----------



## P Bailey (Feb 14, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## doxx (Feb 15, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3251


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 15, 2004)

P. Baily- You have to always tell us which of your cool cameras you took your pics with.


----------



## P Bailey (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is the camera used for the picture posted earlier in this thread.

*Links gone *

Salut C, ISO 100 film, Handheld


----------



## Harpper (Mar 14, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3251


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

doxx said:
			
		

>



 :lmao:   This should be Microsoft's new start up screen!


----------



## Karalee (Jun 28, 2004)

I had a quick scour for a thread like this but I didnt see one. Mods feel free to move it if there is one already.

Lets see your technoshots.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

A bit outdated, but "technology", all the same!




0577_SysneFischereimuseum_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2305_BläseKalkbruksmuseum_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Mar 1, 2012)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 1, 2012)

6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------

